# Bullie Stick Recall



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

http://itchmo.com/read/fda-warning-letter-...oducts_20070710 
























I know everyone's sick of hearing about this stuff but I don't want anyone's fluffbutts to get sick


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Makes you wonder what is next................we don't use this product so we are safe here.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't gotten Kosmo a new one in some time now. He can chew on those things forever.



> Makes you wonder what is next................we don't use this product so we are safe here.[/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Did we ever find out exactly what the Bully Stick is? Is it cow balls?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

> Did we ever find out exactly what the Bully Stick is? Is it cow balls?[/B]


Bull Penis


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I just saw the recall too! Gross. But really, I would find it too disgusting to feed a Steer's "member" to my sweet innocent dainty fluff-butts anyway! (I _did _ castrate steers and lambs in my youth... back in my old FFA days....







) Ugh.

Christina


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Did we ever find out exactly what the Bully Stick is? Is it cow balls?[/B]

















Deb you crack me up








Hubby has a walking cane that was his dad's and that is made from a bull's penis, it makes for a great conversation item (according to him), he gets great pleasure out of showing it to guests, especially the ladies and while they are holding it and commenting on how nice a cane it is the tells them what it's made of







I have never seen so many ladies drop a walking cane so fast


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404345
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































I had no idea a Bull's penis was big enough to make a cane out of.
















You're husband is hilarious!!


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404345
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, not penis, PIZZLE.

i like that word, pizzle.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404408
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb, this one was long enough














Must have been a lot of bull









Koko must have thought all his dreams had come true, a giant "bully stick to chew"







I had to get it up quick








[attachment=24599:attachment]

Here it is standing minus Koko
[attachment=24598:attachment]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG_Kosmo would be in heaven if he saw that thing!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404410
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































I had no idea a Bull's penis was big enough to make a cane out of.
















You're husband is hilarious!!








[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, this one was long enough














Must have been a lot of bull









Koko must have thought all his dreams had come true, a giant "bully stick to chew"







I had to get it up quick








[attachment=24599:attachment]

Here it is standing minus Koko
[attachment=24598:attachment]
[/B][/QUOTE]





















That thing is HUGE!!! All six of mine could nibble on that for years.









hahaha ~ Koko thought he hit the jackpot!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=404454
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb, this one was long enough














Must have been a lot of bull









Koko must have thought all his dreams had come true, a giant "bully stick to chew"







I had to get it up quick








[attachment=24599:attachment]

Here it is standing minus Koko
[attachment=24598:attachment]
[/B][/QUOTE]





















That thing is HUGE!!! All six of mine could nibble on that for years.









hahaha ~ Koko thought he hit the jackpot!!!















[/B][/QUOTE]

Hehehehehehe yes and thank goodness hubby was outside or he would have flipped if he had seen Koko gnawing on his favorite conversation item


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bulls everywhere are pounding their chests after reading that news.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH boy!

Thanks for the heads up.... I am so glad we don't use those things.

Melanie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

ok, so if I read it right, the name of the company was T.W. Enterprises and the namebrand of the bully stick was: “AMERICAN BULLIE A .B . DOG CHEW, 6″ MEDIUM,” Is that right? We don't use that brand so hopefully we are ok. Thanks for the heads up, Gena.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the news Gena! I've got to check the bully stick that Josie started on tonight. I've got the label in my trash can. She'll be so sad if she can't have bully sticks anymore, not to mention that I would need something else to occupy her while I comb her out.


----------

